# Can you volunteer with PP with kids?



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it feasible to volunteer at Planned Parenthood with children? I'm thinking handing out fliers. Is that totally irresponsible as a parent because people might flip out? Or good because I'm teaching them that reproductive health is important?

Letter writing I can do when they're playing or in bed.


----------



## Blythe #1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think people will flip out that for you bringing your kids with you to volunteer at PP. I personally disagree with PP and almost everything they stand for but I can tell you that with regards to feasibility of taking your kids with you I would say definitely no. I volunteered at a pro-life crisis pregnancy center when my DD was an infant and I won't ever do that again. I'll wait till my kids are in school. It was just too hard to keep up with her and help with the clinic. I don't know how old your kids are. Maybe if they were all like 8 yrs. and up then maybe it would work out okay.


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you'd definitely need to ask the clinic how they feel about it. As for whether it's good parenting, I think it's FANTASTIC! In fact, the idea of volunteering for PP had never occurred to me--I'll have to take my girls when they're old enough. Teaching them to help out groups that you support is such a good example, and being able to add in a lesson about reproductive health is brilliant, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

It depends how old your children are. I wouldn't do it with little ones.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't, just because you will be out in public, and some people are crazy.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

It depends where you will be handing out the fliers. Would it be some where that you LOs could do a safe activity while you're busy.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blythe #1* 
I don't think people will flip out that for you bringing your kids with you to volunteer at PP. I personally disagree with PP and almost everything they stand for but I can tell you that with regards to feasibility of taking your kids with you I would say definitely no. I volunteered at a pro-life crisis pregnancy center when my DD was an infant and I won't ever do that again. I'll wait till my kids are in school. It was just too hard to keep up with her and help with the clinic. I don't know how old your kids are. Maybe if they were all like 8 yrs. and up then maybe it would work out okay.

When my mother volunteered for Birthright, they helped co-opt the babysitting so that the volunteers could swap off childcare duties. My mom loved it because it gave her some adult conversation, a little break from us munchkins







, and the chance to do something meaningful once a week


----------



## Blythe #1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
When my mother volunteered for Birthright, they helped co-opt the babysitting so that the volunteers could swap off childcare duties. My mom loved it because it gave her some adult conversation, a little break from us munchkins







, and the chance to do something meaningful once a week









Yeah, that would have been great. Unfortunately I was the only one volunteering that had small children so nothing was set up yet for childcare for the particular pregnancy center I was at.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

When PP asked me to get signatures at the fair this year, they said I could bring my 3 year old. I didn't end up doing it, but she probably would have been bored. If I was at the booth, she could have had books or puzzles to keep her busy. I think it's great for our kids to be involved, if they aren't "runners".







I would contact them and ask.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I would find it a bit ironic, but I would hope that, purposes of the organization aside, children would be welcome; you are offering your time and generosity and that a suitable job could be found. Letter writing, handing out pamphlets, heck even cleaning -- these are all things you can do with a child.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I think taking your kids with you when you volunteer, as long as they are safe and allowed to be there, is a fabulous idea. That said, I don't think I would take them with me to volunteer at PP. There are a few reasons:

* Clinics are often protested. The protesters often carry signs and/or yell things that I don't want my child to see or hear.

* Many women who are there may have made difficult choices regarding their pregnancies or had recent miscarriages. Seeing a small child _right there_ at all of their appointments might be upsetting to many clients. (Yes, they will see children out in the world all the time and maybe even in the waiting room, but I feel this is a different situation.)

* Clinics are sometimes targeted by horrible violence. Even if the chances were small, I wouldn't feel comfortable taking that chance with my child.


----------



## knitting_mama (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
I wouldn't, just because you will be out in public, and some people are crazy.









:


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

The first time I helped distribute fliers for my local PP, my daughter was 3.5 and my son was 6 months old. No one minded at all, and it gave me a good chance to talk to my daughter about how important access to birth control and abortion is (yep, I talked about abortion with my three year old







).

I've always verified beforehand that the kids were welcome, and they always have been.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess it would depend on how your PP is. If its a place with a bunch of protesters outside of it, I wouldn't do it. But if its a place like mine I would. Our local PP doesn't offer abortions. They offer female exams and pregnancy testing. I went to PP when I had my miscarriage to get some information on it, and to get some information on having a healthy pregnancy. I don't even think of abortion when I think of PP, I think of free or cheap exams for women and a place loaded with info on all things concerning women and pregnancy. Good luck to you.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

OP:

You need to take into account the nature of your local PP clinic.

The one in our city is geared towards abortion services, especially on Saturdays.

It would be foolish and perhaps even dangerous to bring LOs with you to my local clinic. I would not want to explain the domestic violence, cursing, graphic images, etc to my LOs, IMO.

But I have seen another clinic in KC which was geared more towards basic services such as exams, STD tests and ABC. It was just a little building in a strip mall with blinds. Just like a chiropractor's office.


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this question! I've been wondering about this myself. It's good to see that it's possible.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

OP, in answer to your question, I dont think you should shy away from volunteering for any cause you would support just b/c you have kids. Of course take into consideration what you would actually be able to safely and reasonably accomplish, and proceed accordingly. I have a 4yo dd and a 7mo ds and I bring them with me to the local NARAL office to help with data entry, sign making, phone calls, etc as well as signature gathering at summer festivals. I have phone banked with Planned Parenthood with them. And I have phone banked with Moveon.org and the local Obama office with them too. We're always welcomed with open arms. Bring something fun for your kiddies to do while you are occupied and I bet things would be fine. If you feel unsure, you could always ask the volunteer organizer first, but I would bet, most people would be stoked to have your kids accompany you.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I have removed a lot of posts from this thread.

I would like to remind everyone who is participating of a couple things.

1. There is NO DEBATE in Activism. Period. If you don't agree with a cause, don't post. If you feel there is a valid counter cause that you would like to see, submit your own thread. Do not post on threads to debate the OP's cause.

2. MDC does not host debate about abortion. Comments such as anti-choice, pro-abortion, baby killing, etc will be removed. This is a topic we have found goes bad no matter how much we try and host it. So, we don't.

Please, have a look at the sticky at the top of this forum, and post accordingly.

thank you.


----------

